# St Louis style ribs, do you remove the membrane



## sluggo

on the back of the rack or leave it on?
I have seen both recommended, some saying that leaving it on helps hold the rack together on long cooks.

so what do you do, I am getting ready to do several racks, and just checking thoughts here.  thanks


----------



## bbquzz

It's not a deal breaker, but I would say remove it. You might try just scoring it if you are pressed for time and don't want to remove it.


----------



## john pen

The last rack I did, I left the membrane on and left them face down the entire cook and basted them every 30 min. They were some of the best ribs I ever did. I usually flip them every thirty with the membrane off basting them when I flip. I will have to try the same again to come to a conclusion.


----------



## sluggo

john pen said:


> The last rack I did, I left the membrane on and left them face down the entire cook and basted them every 30 min. They were some of the best ribs I ever did. I usually flip them every thirty with the membrane off basting them when I flip. I will have to try the same again to come to a conclusion.


sorry not udnerstanding, how did you bast them if you left them face side down the entire cook?  I assume face side, is the meat side, and the bones would be up, and I doubt you basted bone?
so maybe you basted the face side and put them back down faceside down?
BTw what did you bast with? thanks!


----------



## Frank h

I have never felt that the membrane is an impediment to cooking good ribs. I used to struggle with it , but these days I just score it up good and slap the rub on it.


----------



## Vermin999

I remove it. The reason why......because.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I just score it up.


----------



## Max1

I remove it. Just my preference. I mean it takes a hole what 10 seconds to remove it. There are so many different opinions on this.

Score it, remove it, leave it, let BW lick it so it is basted, you know the list is endless. If you are doing more than one rack, try removing one, and the other rack score it. That is the only way you will find out first hand.


----------



## Griff

So when do you foil them?


----------



## Max1

After 3 hours of smoking, then leave it in foil for 2 then put it back on heat for like another 30 minutes or so.


----------



## john pen

Sorry, I meant bone side down, and I baste / mop them with a rub, apple juice mixture..


----------



## dledmo

I prefer to remove the membrane because I don't like the texture.  Also removing the membrane let's the fat render out better thereby making ribs health food, and as such should be consumed often.


----------



## MI Smoke

Griff said:


> So when do you foil them?


 
When you get the color your lookin for


----------



## doctordun

Membrane on. Not any difference to me.


----------



## olflathead

Take it off. Left it on once, felt like I was biting through dried plastic. When you remove the first membrane there is a less noticeable second membrane that needs to stay to hold the ribs together. You cant miss it. I have ran across some store bought ribs that already had the membrane removed.


----------



## DJ

Membrane off on any and all ribs....Is how I started and is habit at this point and time.
dj


----------



## bigwheel

dledmo said:


> I prefer to remove the membrane because I don't like the texture.  Also removing the membrane let's the fat render out better thereby making ribs health food, and as such should be consumed often.



Ahhh a man after me own healthful heart here. I always debrane unless trying to do a bunch then just try to score em a bit. Danny Gaulden gave up a good tip one time. He say take your super sharp Forschner 6" curved boner and cut just slightly between each rib from the brane side..enough to lightly score it. That works somewhat but leaves some scum on the bones which aint attractive. My old Albertsons butcher pal like to play like Zorro and cut big Z's in em. That leaves the scummy platic stuff clinging to the back of the ribs which also aint good. If you doing enough for family use I would shuck em. Also..ribs always go meat side down only. Only flip allowed is after intermission to give them a "single" applcation of glaze. Meaning dont be doing any flipping and dont spill the juice which collects in the hollow spot. That is a self basting operation as the Lord intended. I like to choked to death on a un-debraned beef rib once upon a time. I might be prejudiced to get rid of the stuff. If a person just got to keep it..chew it well.


----------



## olflathead

well said bigwheel. I think!!!! lol


----------

